
Gigabit Seattle priced at $80 per month - marklabedz
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/06/gigabit-seattle-priced-at-80-per-month-just-over-what-google-fiber-costs/
======
quackerhacker
This article is proof to me exactly what Google has been pioneering I feel.

I remember reading that when Google launched fiber, it wasn't looking to
become a provider, but more so to push the industry due to the US being behind
in speed. If more areas have faster speeds and are affordable, then products
like Google Drive and YouTube (4K HD videos) will thrive. Basically, Google is
hedging it's future, by pushing the industry.

